# Puppy ate plastic?



## lisak_87

Sigh. Sorry for posting SO much, I am just ...really an anxious puppy mom.

Yesterday, my 10 week-old puppy swallowed a small, round piece of hard plastic. It was about the size of an earplug (maybe a centimeter circumfrence and maybe 3/4 an inch long max, most likely a lot less but I'm not entirely sure). I was trying to get it OUT, but he swallowed it 

He has had a few bowel movements since, but it has not passed. He got car sick earlier today, but did not throw it up. It's been 24 hours. He is acting fine, eating fine, running around like a booger fine...

Should I be freaking out?
Can I do anything to help it pass?


----------



## Elana55

An obstruction usually manifests itself by vomiting that won't stop. If he is eating, playing, and pooping normally, it will probably pass. I trained Questa "give" and she usually will.. or will drop something if I say sternly, "What have you got?" and sometimes she brings me things that are very high value to her as if to say, "Wow look at this cool thing I have....." But NOT ALWAYS. I am glad she is a larger breed since some of the 'not always' has been found in her poop.

I keep looking at your puppy's face.. is he a German Shepherd?


----------



## lisak_87

Elana55 said:


> An obstruction usually manifests itself by vomiting that won't stop. If he is eating, playing, and pooping normally, it will probably pass. I trained Questa "give" and she usually will.. or will drop something if I say sternly, "What have you got?" and sometimes she brings me things that are very high value to her as if to say, "Wow look at this cool thing I have....." But NOT ALWAYS. I am glad she is a larger breed since some of the 'not always' has been found in her poop.
> 
> I keep looking at your puppy's face.. is he a German Shepherd?


He is a German Shepherd/Lab mix, but LOTS of shepherd in him. He's basically got the cute puppy face and social outlook of a lab plus the sheer intelligence, loyalty, and quiet voice of a shepherd. I loves him!

He is doing ok I think. He had a rather large + firm stool this morning (we just weaned him onto blue buffalo), and he is eating/drinking happily still. The only vomit he has had is the carsick kind (poor guy), and that only after playing like a maniac and drinking a ton of water lol. I'm calming down now. If he can poo like he did this morning, I'm pretty sure nothing is blocking anything lol.


----------



## Labmom4

Dont apologize for posting a lot. I'm on here constantly and I sometimes worry if you all wonder if I actually have a life 
I swear I do! I even have friends!
Anyhow, if it was small with no sharp edges, and Brady's acting normal, I wouldnt worry. My dogs eat a ridiculous amount of things they shouldnt and of course I try to prevent it, but it happens. Sometimes I'm shocked at what is in their piles in the yard. I've never had any incidents over it in all the years I've had dog's. *knock on wood*


----------



## lisak_87

Labmom4 said:


> Dont apologize for posting a lot. I'm on here constantly and I sometimes worry if you all wonder if I actually have a life
> I swear I do! I even have friends!
> Anyhow, if it was small with no sharp edges, and Brady's acting normal, I wouldnt worry. My dogs eat a ridiculous amount of things they shouldnt and of course I try to prevent it, but it happens. Sometimes I'm shocked at what is in their piles in the yard. I've never had any incidents over it in all the years I've had dog's. *knock on wood*


LOL. More of a life than I do  This is one of my "sanity keepers" at work. 
It was small and definitely not sharp. Cyllindar shapped (I can't spell today). I'm sure he's ok. I asked the dog walker to please let me know if he poos LOL


----------



## Elana55

I looked at Brady's video this morning.. and he looks so much like Questa with those feet. Then they roll those puppy eyes at your when their heads are down (a Lab and Shepherd 'tirck') and all the puppy madness is forgiven. Well, ALMOST all. 

If you have a puppy that gets car sick, start NOW getting him out in the car for short rides. It is also very important to take this puppy to different places (as soon as his vaccines are in place) so he finds nothing very new or frightening in the world. 

I suggest a book "Raising a puppy you can Live With." You can get it used for very little. Another good book is the "Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook." That you can also pick up used (try to get the latest edition of that).


----------



## lisak_87

Elana55 said:


> I looked at Brady's video this morning.. and he looks so much like Questa with those feet. Then they roll those puppy eyes at your when their heads are down (a Lab and Shepherd 'tirck') and all the puppy madness is forgiven. Well, ALMOST all.
> 
> If you have a puppy that gets car sick, start NOW getting him out in the car for short rides. It is also very important to take this puppy to different places (as soon as his vaccines are in place) so he finds nothing very new or frightening in the world.
> 
> I suggest a book "Raising a puppy you can Live With." You can get it used for very little. Another good book is the "Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook." That you can also pick up used (try to get the latest edition of that).


We've already taken a few car rides, and we'll be continuing as he starts obedience class next week (10-15 min car ride). Tonight is a 45 min one, and I'm mostly worried about coming home after lots of treats at socialization class. Do dogs learn negative association though? All his car rides so far have been to fun places, but he doesn't enjoy vomiting (who would)... I don't want him to start associating the car w/ puke!

We've also taken some minimal risks. We went to my mom's house to play with her big ol' golden retriever who has absolutely always been vaccinated. We went to petsmart, but he stayed in the basket with a towel from home under him. And now puppy class for puppies just his age! 

Heyyy that last book is available via kindle!


----------



## Elana55

They both may be available.. but I do not have a Kindle (or a Nook) and wish I had one. I have to drive to somewhere with signal to download anything (I understand you get the books by wiFi download or something). I could at work.. but.. well.. I am at work. 

I do not think I have ever had a dog associate a car ride with the upchucking. Usually we get to a place and then we have fun things. My older dog knows every ice cream stand within 9 miles of my house as a result. (Vanilla only.. chocolate is poison to dogs). My older dog eats ice cream and is totally in her happy place when she is. Questa is learning...


----------



## lisak_87

Elana55 said:


> They both may be available.. but I do not have a Kindle (or a Nook) and wish I had one. I have to drive to somewhere with signal to download anything (I understand you get the books by wiFi download or something). I could at work.. but.. well.. I am at work.
> 
> I do not think I have ever had a dog associate a car ride with the upchucking. Usually we get to a place and then we have fun things. My older dog knows every ice cream stand within 9 miles of my house as a result. (Vanilla only.. chocolate is poison to dogs). My older dog eats ice cream and is totally in her happy place when she is. Questa is learning...


It had been my plan to give an extra special treat ( a piece of hot dog ) ONLY on car rides

Yeah, that doesn't work since he pukes 10 min later


----------



## BeyondBlessed

On car rides I always bring treats and reach back and give him one pretty much any time he starts making noise. 

Bo has swallowed soft plastic before. He had a plastic bag and I grabbed it away from him, but a piece was still in his mouth. I tried to get it out and couldn't. I never saw it pass, but he seemed fine. I've also had one scare with a rubber band, he kept trying to swallow it while I tried to get it out of his mouth, but he kept gagging. I eventually got that though.


----------



## lisak_87

It appears Brady has now eaten the rubber end of a door stopper.

So now we're watching for that too.


----------



## Cracker

He's very cute...but someone (aka mom/dad) has to start puppy proofing better! lol. Management, supervision, crating, a leash and working on leave it and replacing things with more appropriate chews will help get his oral curiousity under control. 
www.thingsmydogate.com <<prevent this!

For the car sickness...a bad association with cars due to nausea is a learned thing so starting early on preventing the actual nausea will get you to a happy pup in car. Do you crate the pup in the car or use a harness? Being a sufferer of motion sickness myself as a child, I found NOT being able to see out helped a whole lot as it is a visual illness. Car vibrates, eyes can't handle the visual of things going by (side windows especially), so crating and covering the crate can make a difference. You can also give ginger gravol (all natural, not a drug) to help settle the stomach.


----------



## lisak_87

Cracker said:


> He's very cute...but someone (aka mom/dad) has to start puppy proofing better! lol. Management, supervision, crating, a leash and working on leave it and replacing things with more appropriate chews will help get his oral curiousity under control.
> www.thingsmydogate.com <<prevent this!
> 
> For the car sickness...a bad association with cars due to nausea is a learned thing so starting early on preventing the actual nausea will get you to a happy pup in car. Do you crate the pup in the car or use a harness? Being a sufferer of motion sickness myself as a child, I found NOT being able to see out helped a whole lot as it is a visual illness. Car vibrates, eyes can't handle the visual of things going by (side windows especially), so crating and covering the crate can make a difference. You can also give ginger gravol (all natural, not a drug) to help settle the stomach.


I puppyproofed the areas he's allowed in out the wazoo, but I MISSED one of the door stops :doh:

It, like the rest, has now been totally removed. Our apartment itself is not totally puppy proofed (and I cannot for the life of me get my boyfriend and roommate to agree to do so because we are moving in a month)-there are wires all around, people don't pick stuff up, it's a disaster area (and driving my OCD self NUTS). So, I used an x-gate to fence off an area where he is allowed and where I KNOW there are no wires/small pieces for him to nom (see)
View attachment 24818


During the day he is in our bathroom where I have blocked off the cabinets, toilet area, removed all rugs/towels/shower curtain/everything (LOL)...and I thought I had gotten the only door stopper in there, but there was another one I missed  

I will be making 500% sure our new apartment (where just my boyfriend and I will live) is much more puppy proof. I can't wait to move as that place will be on the first floor and going outside will be soooo much easier.

He is crated in the car, but I do not cover the crate. I could try doing that. He got sick on the way TO class yesterday, but not on the way back...which was odd b/c he'd just had treats in class. I keep the windows open for air and I tried giving him a gingersnap (no help lol). Ah well. He DID make a 45 min trip home last night without throwing up :whoo:


----------



## Cracker

I do hope you didn't see that comment about puppy proofing as criticism..it was meant to be a gentle joking reminder. lol. Yes, there is always 'something' we missed, especially with many people involved. Good luck with your new place!

I'm curious about when you go to class in the car, is he "empty" (like trainer said don't feed before class?)? He may need a very small amount of food half an hour or so before going...like ten kibble or so..I always found too much food was an issue, but so was an empty tummy. A gingersnap (cookie?) may not be ideal as there is not always a decent amount of ginger, plus it is mixed with other things...you can also make sure he's been exercised (a walk or play session) prior to going as excitement may also trigger nausea...
just some thoughts!


----------



## lisak_87

Cracker said:


> I do hope you didn't see that comment about puppy proofing as criticism..it was meant to be a gentle joking reminder. lol. Yes, there is always 'something' we missed, especially with many people involved. Good luck with your new place!
> 
> I'm curious about when you go to class in the car, is he "empty" (like trainer said don't feed before class?)? He may need a very small amount of food half an hour or so before going...like ten kibble or so..I always found too much food was an issue, but so was an empty tummy. A gingersnap (cookie?) may not be ideal as there is not always a decent amount of ginger, plus it is mixed with other things...you can also make sure he's been exercised (a walk or play session) prior to going as excitement may also trigger nausea...
> just some thoughts!


No, I didn't see it as criticism  No worries. 

We've tried a number of different car methods lol. He does best when he has not eaten/drank water for about 2 hours before leaving. Yesterday, though, he was STARVING when I got home, so I gave in and gave him a very little bit of food. Which he promptly lost in the car 

The gingersnap idea came from the trainer and I made sure to get an all natural definitely including real ginger cookie...buuut yeah. Didn't work. And mommy ate half the bag anyway  So we won't do that again.

I definitely thought excitement was part of it, but then he'd had treats and gotten really excited in class and he didn't vomit on the way home!
Weird. Very weird.

But...he was tired AND it was dark, so maybe the dark really did have something to do with it. I'll try covering the crate when we go back next monday and see if that works. I think the windows being open helps some too though so I have to figure out how to cover him without destroying air circulation lol.


----------



## Labmom4

And if he cant find the 'something you missed', he'll just eat the wall, or the couch, or the floor, or......


----------



## lisak_87

LOL no doubt.

Our poor sofa cover is a tug toy don't you know 

And the cat's scratchy post has become a chew toy. Which I actually welcome as a "furniture alternative."


----------



## Labmom4

lisak_87 said:


> LOL no doubt.
> 
> Our poor sofa cover is a tug toy don't you know
> 
> And the cat's scratchy post has become a chew toy. Which I actually welcome as a "furniture alternative."


I dont think you were here yet when I posted the picture of my couch. ET ate it. *sigh* An almost new beautiful couch, and of course she ate the most obvoius section, right as you walk into the living room.


----------



## lisak_87

Labmom4 said:


> I dont think you were here yet when I posted the picture of my couch. ET ate it. *sigh* An almost new beautiful couch, and of course she ate the most obvoius section, right as you walk into the living room.


Oh noooo. I hope it tasted good, cus that's one expensive toy/treat!
Our thoughts of a new sofa went out the door with the puppy (and, frankly, the cat...who has claws). So, fortunately, if he DOES destroy it, we're not losing much. Still...the scratcy thing is a good compromise...it TASTES like sofa...right? lol


----------

